# My Anti-Collection...the lights I used to own



## LowWorm (Mar 11, 2006)

Sold them for various reasons (ADHD, boredom, needed cash for another light, preference issues), but just thought I'd post pics...







*Jil DD Rev (UP)*







*KL1+Vital Gear FB1 *







*Peak McKinley HAIII*






*
Orb Raw 2-stage T-bin, green trit







CMG Ultra-G HAIII*


----------



## CLHC (Mar 11, 2006)

:huh: Interesting post LowWorm and with some VERY nice torches to be sure!

Nice pics by the way! :wave:


----------



## LouRoy (Mar 11, 2006)

:wave: Hey, LowWorm. I still have that Ultra-G. I'm taking good care of it!

You should give the Jil DD another try. It is one of my favorite lights. It just seems to have the right amount of light for most of my needs and runs for an incredible 20+ hours. 

Or try the Jil Intelli. It is the DD with 3 adjustable light levels. Very handy.

Don't you know a flashaholic BUYS lights--------not SELLS them? :nana:


----------



## Solstice (Mar 11, 2006)

LowWorm said:


> ...ADHD, boredom, needed cash for another light, preference issues...



Not to mention the ole' ball and chain 

Nice picts- at least you have a "family photo album" to remember them by.


----------



## jar3ds (Mar 11, 2006)

nice collection! not all collections need to be HUGE to be awesome


----------



## LowWorm (Mar 11, 2006)

LouRoy, that Ultra-G was ultimately meant for you. I was just a detour on its way to happiness.  It would have been an orphan at my house, instead of surrounded by its siblings at yours.

You know, I liked the brightness and runtime of the Jil DD, but two issues got to me (I thought the head needed more grip and the shadow of the emitter wires got in the way of my reading). Totally nitpick issues, but other than that, thought it was a great light.

A couple of good things about flipping lights is that you get to see if the light suits you (hard to judge by other people's views, sometimes) and that other flashaholics can save a little cash by buying your gently-used lights. 

Oh yeah, and that ball and chain . :nana:


----------



## firefly99 (Apr 12, 2006)

LowWorm said:


> LouRoy, that Ultra-G was ultimately meant for you. I was just a detour on its way to happiness.  It would have been an orphan at my house, instead of surrounded by its siblings at yours.
> 
> You know, I liked the brightness and runtime of the Jil DD, but two issues got to me (I thought the head needed more grip and the shadow of the emitter wires got in the way of my reading). Totally nitpick issues, but other than that, thought it was a great light.
> 
> ...


By the way, did you drop any of these light in the toilet bowl before selling it off ?? :naughty:


----------

